# Memo, Sleep, Solve!



## fanwuq (Dec 12, 2008)

I remember seeing Joey and Mike Hughey doing this a while ago. I just go into it 2 nights ago. I memorized right before sleep and then solved it when I woke up in the morning.

It's a quite fun activity, what's the longest time anyone delayed a solve?

Right now, I'm in the middle of another attempt. I memorized it at 9:40 PM last night for about 1min 25seconds (it's actually the first BLD scramble for the week 50's contest). I planned on actually doing a real attempt, but right before I began my execution, my parents interrupted me, so I thought I might as well as delay the execution. Right now, it's been 14+ hours and I still remember the memo clearly.
Shall I execute it tonight or wait until tomorrow, or be crazy and hope that I still remember it next week?


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Dec 12, 2008)

If you don't need to use that cube, you might as well wait a week or something.  I have done this once, memoed before going to bed and solved it when I woke up, it took something like 10-11 hours. I'll probably try a week soon.

I don't think it is hard, as long as you memo correctly. You can go through the memo so many times, it will just get stuck in your head. The important part is not to memo wrong when you first memo the cube.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 12, 2008)

I hope I memoed correctly! 

If I take another look, it would restart the time, right?

Does it affect you if you do lots of other BLDs afterwards?
I have no worries about that cube since I have 2 cubes.

EDIT:

You know what would be interesting?
I should memo another cube and do that cube too! It would be my first multiBLD!


----------



## cookingfat (Dec 12, 2008)

I might try this. I assume that in the morning you can't inspect the cube again?


----------



## joey (Dec 12, 2008)

cookingfat said:


> I might try this. I assume that in the morning you can't inspect the cube again?



No 
(blargh)


----------



## LarsN (Dec 12, 2008)

Sounds fun, but I won't try it.

Sometimes I can't fall asleep because I think of cubes. If I tried this I would never fall asleep


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 12, 2008)

I think the reason I've never particularly enjoyed doing this is that it feels like cheating when you think about the memorization after you've stopped memorizing. I can't help thinking through the whole memorization while going to sleep (it's actually a pretty good way to put myself to sleep, actually), and then by morning, it just plain feels like cheating because the memorization is so outrageously secure (much more secure than for a normal solve).

I think I would enjoy this more if you could actually require not thinking about the memorization in between the memorization phase and the solving phase. But that's pretty difficult to do, and difficult to enforce, even for yourself. If one of your images comes up in conversation, and you think of the things it interacts with in your memorization by accident, would it invalidate the solve?

I think it might be interesting to try a week delay, though, since then there's opportunity for the memorization to get garbled. Maybe we should all plan to do one at approximately the same time? Use a specific scramble, everyone memorizes on the same day, then everyone solves on the same day a week later. Just a thought...


----------



## jcuber (Dec 12, 2008)

What about doing a BLD marathon the week between memo and execution? I wonder if that would mess you up?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 12, 2008)

jcuber said:


> What about doing a BLD marathon the week between memo and execution? I wonder if that would mess you up?



If I did this, I would use one of my Roman Rooms to store the cube, and I wouldn't reuse it for any other solves. So then it should remain fairly safe there. As long as I would refresh it every day by thinking through it again, it should be no problem, even though I always do a minimum of 3 2x2x2's, 3 3x3x3's plus one multi-3x3x3, 3 4x4x4's, 3 5x5x5's, a 6x6x6, a 7x7x7, and now a megaminx BLD every week.  (Now that I'm actually typing it out, I guess I must admit that it is a rather ridiculous schedule, isn't it?)


----------



## Brett (Dec 12, 2008)

Who cares about preserving that cube? Just use it, and rescramble it again when you feel like the time is right to finally execute your memorization.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 12, 2008)

Brett said:


> Who cares about preserving that cube? Just use it, and rescramble it again when you feel like the time is right to finally execute your memorization.



Agreed, but I kept mine the way it is anyway. I still haven't done it yet. In the mean time, I did several more regular BLDs and they didn't seem to interfere, which is good. Guess I'm ready for a multi attempt?

Mike,
I don't know if I can just not think about it, it is ridiculous to enforce. I went through the memo 3 times so far today in my head. I didn't affect my sleep at all.
Week delay competition sounds interesting! Although I probably would do it because it would drive me crazy during class, so I can't focus on my classwork.  For an one attempt, it's not so bad, especially today was a half day anyway.


----------



## Kyle Barry (Dec 12, 2008)

I wouldn't expect this to be too difficult. I had a bit of a Pi phase and I memorized the first 50 numbers fairly quickly, and when I woke up I was quite literally reciting them and I've remembered them for over a year now, and I'm sure you crazy BLDers have a much better memory than me. So, I agree with Mike, the only way for it to be challenging is not going over it, but that may be hard. And I know for a fact sleeping helps you retain information a lot better, at least from experience, and I've heard something like 20% better.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 12, 2008)

Can't wait to a see some crazy 5 year attempt...with a DNF XD


----------



## shelley (Dec 12, 2008)

In addition to the "longest time between memo and solving" challenge, you could also do "most BLD solves between memo and solving" as a separate/additional challenge!



Kyle Barry said:


> And I know for a fact sleeping helps you retain information a lot better, at least from experience, and I've heard something like 20% better.



That may be true for long term memory. My strategy when I do BLD solving though is cramming everything in short term working memory and completing the solve before I forget everything. I tried a delayed BLD solve once and failed quite miserably.

I do have one particular scramble pretty securely in long term memory, though I've practiced it (both memo and execution) many times.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 12, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > I always do a minimum of 3 2x2x2's, 3 3x3x3's plus one multi-3x3x3, 3 4x4x4's, 3 5x5x5's, a 6x6x6, a 7x7x7, and now a megaminx BLD every week.
> ...


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 12, 2008)

Sorry to be a little off topic but Hadley, your quote is kind of messed up....just to let ya know...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 13, 2008)

i've tried a bunch of sleep delay BLDs before. I've attempted a 2-4 sleep delay BLD and failed. my best was a 2/3 multiBLD.

the sad part...all visual memo which took forever


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 13, 2008)

1. Memo: 1:25
Rest: 25hours 20 minutes
Execution: 1:28.43 DNF 
Forgot to execute the last corner flip!!!!   
I was trying to get it on video and I was too excited to finish that I forgot the last part. 
Oh, and I have the video! My mom came in during the middle and distracted me.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 13, 2008)

No blindfold, just used my towel.


----------



## cuBerBruce (Dec 13, 2008)

I tried this overnight. I was successful!  I didn't measure the time, though.

I've also tried a "minor" variation of this a few times. Memo, solve, sleep. More specifically:

1. Memorize cube.
2. Turn off lights. (too dark to see cube)
3. Solve cube.
4. Sleep.
5. Wake up in the morning. (now enough light to see cube)
6. Check that cube is actually solved.

Yeah, it's pretty much like an ordinary BLD solve, but you go to sleep in suspense.


----------



## cookingfat (Dec 14, 2008)

cuBerBruce said:


> I tried this overnight. I was successful!  I didn't measure the time, though.
> 
> I've also tried a "minor" variation of this a few times. Memo, solve, sleep. More specifically:
> 
> ...



I couldn't do that to myself.


----------



## Odin (Dec 14, 2008)

cookingfat said:


> cuBerBruce said:
> 
> 
> > I tried this overnight. I was successful!  I didn't measure the time, though.
> ...



Dang! BLD solving is sick! i would try it but im to lazy to memo the alg.'s


----------



## cookingfat (Dec 14, 2008)

Odin said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > cuBerBruce said:
> ...



try classic pochmann. All you need to know is about 6 PLLs the rest is set up moves.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Dec 15, 2008)

Im trying this myself now. I memoed the cube earlier today. and im gonna wait a whole week 
i have the cube stuffed away in my dresser (this is gonna be SO HARD waiting)


----------



## not_kevin (Dec 15, 2008)

cookingfat said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > cookingfat said:
> ...



6? I only use 4 (T, Y, both J's)... what am I missing?


----------



## qqwref (Dec 15, 2008)

cookingfat said:


> try classic pochmann. All you need to know is about 6 PLLs the rest is set up moves.



T perm counts as six?


----------



## Mozza314 (Dec 15, 2008)

I've thought about doing this a fair bit actually. I've only just started blindfold cubing, but I'm looking forward to trying multi-bld when I get decent accuracy. I was thinking I could study like 50 cubes (more like 50 scrambles on the same cube, it'd be much cooler to do it on 50 separate cubes though) for a month or something and then solve them all in one go. I'm surprised this hasn't come up in this thread. Has it been done?


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 15, 2008)

I still have my first ever "trial" cube memoed. I have tried it so many times that I know both the scramble, the normal memo and the execution by heart.

I have been practising blind a lot lately and as an experiment I tried to do "add-1-a-day" multiblind. Every morning I performed a new scramble and memoed it for as long as needed. I tried not to go back to the memo, but that turned out just as difficult as "don't think about a black horse". Yesterday I executed all 12 of them succesfully, except for 1 POP.

It feels weird to perform a scramble, close your eyes and solve a cube without any inspection once. It started to feel natural after the 7th cube. When I tried some more regular speedsolves later I closed my eyes directly after the scramble and only realised that I needed to inspect it and look at it while solving a couple seconds later.

P.S. total time for memo and execution was much more than 10 minutes per cube


----------



## tim (Dec 15, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> I still have my first ever "trial" cube memoed. I have tried it so many times that I know both the scramble, the normal memo and the execution by heart.
> 
> I have been practising blind a lot lately and as an experiment I tried to do "add-1-a-day" multiblind. Every morning I performed a new scramble and memoed it for as long as needed. I tried not to go back to the memo, but that turned out just as difficult as "don't think about a black horse". Yesterday I executed all 12 of them succesfully, except for 1 POP.
> 
> ...



Wow, 12 cubes, great job . You shouldn't care too much about the time, since you've done the attempt over 12 days. That requires much more memo time.


----------



## Jude (Dec 15, 2008)

I memorised a cube last night. Since then, I've solved 12 more cubes blindfolded and the first one is still solidly in my head. I memod it with purely visual (in 2:12.69, slower than normal as I was making sure there were no mistakes), and I WAS intending to solve it in a couple of weeks but I might go crazy and wait a few months 



LarsN said:


> Sounds fun, but I won't try it.
> 
> Sometimes I can't fall asleep because I think of cubes. If I tried this I would never fall asleep



Heh, I had this problem last night 



Shelley said:


> In addition to the "longest time between memo and solving" challenge, you could also do "most BLD solves between memo and solving" as a separate/additional challenge!



I had this idea last night and that's why I'm recording the amount of cubes I solve BLD before I finally solve my original cube (12 so far)



Mike Hughey said:


> I think the reason I've never particularly enjoyed doing this is that it feels like cheating when you think about the memorization after you've stopped memorizing. I can't help thinking through the whole memorization while going to sleep (it's actually a pretty good way to put myself to sleep, actually), and then by morning, it just plain feels like cheating because the memorization is so outrageously secure (much more secure than for a normal solve).


I agree, when I finally do solve my cube (it's tucked away in a corner of my room) my execution will be much faster than normal as I expect to have no pauses at all when recalling the memorisation. However, on this note, does it count as cheating to set up the cube (blindfolded) from how you memorised it, then without opening your eyes solve it again? It seems like this should be ok to me as long as you don't actually start looking at the cube once it is set up.

Sorry for the huge post


----------



## cookingfat (Dec 15, 2008)

not_kevin said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > try classic pochmann. *All you need to know is about 6 PLLs the rest is set up moves.*
> ...



sorry, it's 5

T, Y, both Js, and Ra for parity fix.


----------



## Mozza314 (Dec 15, 2008)

I just tried this. Memoed last night, close DNF with just 3 corners out of place this morning. I realised that I had tried to fix (1 2) (3 6) with setup moves B2 D B2, E perm, as though it were (1 2) (4 6)! I tried the same scramble again and had 2 corners and 2 edges out of place. Finally I got it on my third try.

EDIT: I just realised the numbering scheme is not any kind of standard. For me, (1 2) (3 6) = (UFL UFR) (UBR DFR) and (1 2) (4 6) = (UFL UFR) (UBL DFR)


----------



## qqwref (Dec 16, 2008)

Mozza314 said:


> I've thought about doing this a fair bit actually. I've only just started blindfold cubing, but I'm looking forward to trying multi-bld when I get decent accuracy. I was thinking I could study like 50 cubes (more like 50 scrambles on the same cube, it'd be much cooler to do it on 50 separate cubes though) for a month or something and then solve them all in one go. I'm surprised this hasn't come up in this thread. Has it been done?



I think Ryosuke Mondo did some largish number of cubes by memorizing over the course of a couple days and then executing on a different day. I don't think anyone's done anything on the order of a month though...


----------



## Jacco (Dec 17, 2008)

First try was succesful. Memo about 2 minutes, 9.5 hours sleep delayed, 1.5 minit execution. It's not really hard.


----------

